# Icones de piles (stacks)



## EricKvD (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère être dans la bonne section. Sinon, je n'ai qu'à espérer qu'un modérateur veuille bien faire glisser cette discussion dans la section appropriée.

Voilà de quoi il s'agit.

J'ai customisé mes stacks. Tout d'abord, j'ai utilisé la vue "Pile" mais maintenant, je suis revenu à la vue "Dossier".

J'ai changé, dans le finder, les icônes des dossiers transformés en Stack. Et ça a donné ceci:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wohSJYtvRxzNZRAokq8dzA

Lorsque je me suis reconnecté sur ma session le lendemain, c'était ceci:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ni9T3YhT7fP34q8nXl_oZA?feat=directlink

Bref, un retour à la normale. A chaque fois, je dois repasser par la vue "Pile" et revenir à la vue "Dossier" pour que je retrouve le look désiré. Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me dire quoi faire pour corriger mon problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## EricKvD (10 Février 2010)

Personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## 223remington (14 Février 2010)

J'ai eu le même souci, je n'ai pas d'explication, mais en utilisant LiteIcon pour changer mes icônes je n'ai plus de problèmes.
En espérant cette solution te convienne


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2010)

Merci, j'essayerai ce soir.


----------



## EricKvD (18 Février 2010)

Bon, pas de bol. Mes tests n'ont rien donné. 

Les icônes des folders qui servent pour faire les stacks sont bien modifiés, mais pas leur "reproduction" dans le Dock.


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Février 2010)

EricKvD a dit:


> Bon, pas de bol. Mes tests n'ont rien donné.
> 
> Les icônes des folders qui servent pour faire les stacks sont bien modifiés, mais pas leur "reproduction" dans le Dock.


Bonjour

Tu as testé de virer du Dock en ensuite de replacer ton dossier dans le Dock?

De toute façon il faut obligatoirement que ton icône soit classé en premier.

@+


----------



## EricKvD (24 Février 2010)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Tu as testé de virer du Dock en ensuite de replacer ton dossier dans le Dock?
> 
> ...



Mmmmmh...
Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir essayé cette possibilité (Virer et re-satcker le dossier)

Par contre, ton idée d'icônes classées en premier, c'est pour la vue en Piles, or, j'utilise la vue Dossier. Donc, à mon sens, l'icone que je vois devrais être celle de mon dossier non ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Février 2010)

EricKvD a dit:


> Mmmmmh...
> Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir essayé cette possibilité (Virer et re-satcker le dossier)
> 
> Par contre, ton idée d'icônes classées en premier, c'est pour la vue en Piles, or, j'utilise la vue Dossier. Donc, à mon sens, l'icone que je vois devrais être celle de mon dossier non ?


Bonjour

Je vient de tester avec SL (et oui je préfère Léopard, j'attend une bonne mise à jour).

Aucun problème d'icône en mode dossier.
Tu créer l'icône de ton dossier, et tu la déplace dans le Dock.

Quand on change une icône qui se trouve aussi dans le Dock, il faut lui dire de la prendre en compte.

Tu sort l'icône du Dock et tu replace la nouvelle icône, redémarrer, rouvrir la session où le plus simple quitter le Dock par un Killall Dock (il se rouvre automatiquement).

Tu choisie comment tu veut faire parmi ces 4 solutions.

@+


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Février 2010)

ce que je fais pour les stacks c'est que je donne un nom vide a mes icones et les place dans la stack

ça fonctionne nickel

une petite image pour expliquer


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Février 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> ce que je fais pour les stacks c'est que je donne un nom vide a mes icones et les place dans la stack
> 
> ça fonctionne nickel


Bonsoir

Il utilise pas les Stack, mais les dossiers sous SL.

Donc c'est un dossier qui doit être l'icône personnalisée.

@+


----------



## EricKvD (24 Février 2010)

Bon, ben merci...

En effet, lorsque je vire les Stacks et que je les remets, ça marche.

Je marque donc ce problème comme clôturé.


----------

